# New sock ruler



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not sure it's worth 10 bucks+shipping, but novel idea:

http://www.simplysockyarn.com/sock-ruler-1


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Not sure it's worth 10 bucks+shipping, but novel idea:
> 
> http://www.simplysockyarn.com/sock-ruler-1


I got 2 of them. I bet my mother didn't even pay 50 cents for the both of "em... LOL


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

visit the shoe stores :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

The Sock Ruler (Patent Pending)
:lol: Wonder if It Will Be Approved.
When Was The Ruler Invented? 

"Is an innovative measuring tool for sock knitters that allows the sock to lie flat and ensure accurate measurements."

What junk will they think of next ... IMO 


Hey Ann did you see this? Here is a scheme to have you part with your money. ;-)


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

:lol: Would a tape measure not work just as well?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. It reminds me of reinventing the wheel. A good ruler does exactly the same thing.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I have to admit that the ingenuity is brilliant. I am thinking of re-inventing the pencil, and selling it for - say twenty-five bucks?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I have to admit that the ingenuity is brilliant. I am thinking of re-inventing the pencil, and selling it for - say twenty-five bucks?


And you would probably get that price.
Just say a yarny crafter needs it to make their "charting" "pattern writing" easier. :roll: :lol:
Add a chain to it, so folks can wear it.

You could make it a square pencil to match the square needles. 
Oh wait, there already is a square one (at least use to ), carpenters used them.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> And you would probably get that price.
> Just say a yarny crafter needs it to make their "charting" "pattern writing" easier. :roll: :lol:
> 
> You could make it a square pencil to match the square needles.


 :lol: :thumbup: And then sell a course in 'the only true way to knit fast'.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> :lol: :thumbup: And then sell a course in 'the only true way to knit fast'.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Aha! Another use for empty gallon milk jugs before sending them for recycling :thumbup:
Get my fine-tip permanent marker, a strip of plastic, and mark the measurements :!: 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Search the net -- "printable shoe ruler". Ought to serve length and width.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing. It reminds me of reinventing the wheel. A good ruler does exactly the same thing.


I Was going to say the same thing but you beat me to it. Great minds......


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I got 2 of them. I bet my mother didn't even pay 50 cents for the both of "em... LOL


You always crack me up, thanks!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Love the comments! Let's all be "certified instructors". Classes coming to a LYS near you!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

But you know? If someone had suggested selling bottled well water 50 years ago, they would have been certified as a loon, for sure. And now it is a billion dollar enterprise. It becomes a matter how much you can impress on the consumer that if he/she doesn't buy your product he is a square/nerd/stupid/inadequate/whatever....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> But you know? If someone had suggested selling bottled well water 50 years ago, they would have been certified as a loon, for sure. And now it is a billion dollar enterprise.


There is a legitimate reason for that.
I am in an area where the town's water supply is just within limits for human consumption.
Your household plumbing (including faucets) needs to be replaced every 5-7 years, your hot water tank has to be replaced every 3-5 years.
The water is that harsh - you can imagine what it is doing to the human plumbing system.
I need to buy drinking water just to ensure and take charge of what goes into my body.
The town will not clean up the water supply any more than what it is, because it is within health standards.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I totally agree about the water here and now. Centuries ago when I was little, my dad had his own well, and pollution was not heard of.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Maybe I should get them tattooed. Should I put inches on the sole or centimeters?....... :thumbup: :XD:


Inches, I think? If my feet weren't so ticklish I'd pull up a tattoo chair next to you. Then I wouldn't have to keep remembering where I left the dang ruler, lol!!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

hahaha thanks for the morning giggle


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

blessedinMO said:


> :lol: Would a tape measure not work just as well?


My favorite, I just don't use the Chineese tape!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Whats wrong with just putting a regular ruler inside the sock?


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Not sure it's worth 10 bucks+shipping, but novel idea:
> 
> http://www.simplysockyarn.com/sock-ruler-1


I will let you know about it. I just ordered it this past week simply because it is too fiddly for me to try to measure my socks with a regular tape measure when I knit them. I will be sure to post a review about it either here or on my blog, maybe both places. I always wind up making my feet too long when I try to measure it with a standard tape measure. I hope that this ruler will be easier to use and give me accurate measurements.

Before ya'll start teasing me, just know that I thought long and hard about buying this ruler. I could have bought a straight ruler for $0.50 true enough, but I wanted one that dealt with sock knitting because I am so new to it. I thought this was a little bit on the high side in terms of cost, but if it functions like I want it to it will pay for itself over time, and that is just fine with me. It is the convenience that I paid for, I know.. So please no teasing or flaming if you don't mind. Thank you!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

LindaH said:


> I will let you know about it. I just ordered it this past week simply because it is too fiddly for me to try to measure my socks with a regular tape measure when I knit them. I will be sure to post a review about it either here or on my blog, maybe both places. I always wind up making my feet too long when I try to measure it with a standard tape measure. I hope that this ruler will be easier to use and give me accurate measurements.


Thank you for letting us know. Can't wait to hear your opinions on it!! Thanks!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

LindaH, knitting is all about enjoyment and comfort. If the ruler will add to your process, you should pay whatever you can afford. Happy knitting, and let us know. :thumbup:


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder if it is a standard 12 inch ruler, longer?, shorter? If it doesn't measure 12 inches it is no use to me. I did make a cardboard form for the bottom of my foot ala Cat Bordhi that is quite useful, especially for toe up. I think it will work for that new book that knits the sole and then the rest of the sock.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Linda, I would HIGHLY recommend you spend the $1 and get the FishLips Heel sock pattern and tutorial. It was the best buck I ever spent for sock knitting. Whether you are a toe up or cuff down knitter, she give so many great tips on the construction of getting socks that fit well. The best tip for me personally was the foot template. I use mine all the time, because I have found each yarn knits differently, so I may want to make a stretchy yarn a little shorter and one with a stiffer yarn a little longer, for example. If you have wide feet, like I do, then the width of your foot takes up some of the length of the foot of the sock (which is one of the reasons I prefer toe up construction, so I can measure easily). By using my template rather than a ruler, it is as wide as my foot is and therefore gives me a more accurate measure. That was the first thing I thought of when I saw this ruler - that does not account for the width of your foot. My template is marked with the point where I want to start my heel (a line across it) so I can just slip the template into the sock whenever I want to see if I am at the length I need. Since different types of heels can work up longer or shorter than other types, you can even use different colored ink to add lines for where to start those heels if you use a variety of heel patterns when you make your socks (and are OCD like me, lol!).

I look forward to your experience with this new tool. I think you will find it will work like a foot template and make your knitting easier. Please let us know!!

JMHO


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Forgot the link, sorry!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-lips-kiss-heel

Remember, we are here if you need help.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Aha! Another use for empty gallon milk jugs before sending them for recycling :thumbup:
> Get my fine-tip permanent marker, a strip of plastic, and mark the measurements :!:
> Thanks for posting.


My idea exactly. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

btibbs70 said:


> Aha! Another use for empty gallon milk jugs before sending them for recycling :thumbup:
> Get my fine-tip permanent marker, a strip of plastic, and mark the measurements :!:
> Thanks for posting.


great idea! Will buy milk next time in jug instead of bags and make one for the 25c deposit


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually trying the sock on is the only way to check the fit around. Ruler only tells you the length which may be shorter when taken up by the width. However, you don't always have the foot you are knitting for handy when knitting socks for others.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems to me that it depends on how many socks you make & how much of a perfectionist you are! If you make a lot of socks, & it simplifies & saves time.....it is worth every penny....the price per pair, diminishes with each pair of perfectly matching socks you make successfully! Seems like a great idea to me! Seems so accurate!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Depends on how you put the ruler in the sock. Put it in crooked and you're measurement is off.


THAT TOO!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Depends on how you put the ruler in the sock. Put it in crooked and you're measurement is off.


Then you will have to remember to put your socks on crooked.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.sockruler.com/
0-9 3/4" length max.

How to use - http://www.sockruler.com/how-to-use-the-sock-ruler.html

Adult size ---- 
Baby - child sizes coming soon ---- Oh no more money! :roll:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I wonder if it's patented. I could make a knock off for $9.95. LOL


Punch some holes in it, and add a needle sizing feature and it's your new invention!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.sockruler.com/
> 0-9 3/4" length max.
> 
> How to use - http://www.sockruler.com/how-to-use-the-sock-ruler.html
> ...


Seems to me....flat plastic (plastic milk jugs suggested) a "personal" pattern "foot-size" template could be measured & made, & then, some-kind of very thin ruler could be glued on & the same thing improvised for less than $10. This/these would have even better individual-measurement results. How about buying a cheap (or 2 or 3 ) tape measures, (number depending on the foot-sizes in your home)... & cutting it to the same size of the commercial sock-measure? The sock-plastic-shape can be made & adjusted to your own personal foot-width size, as well, as your mates & your kids. Less than $10 & just a little bit of time & energy or more aptly, using a little less knitting time!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

mthrift said:


> Seems to me....flat plastic (plastic milk jugs suggested) a "personal" pattern "foot-size" template could be measured & made, & then, some-kind of very thin ruler could be glued on & the same thing improvised for less than $10. This/these would have even better individual-measurement results. How about buying a cheap (or 2 or 3 ) tape measures, (number depending on the foot-sizes in your home)... & cutting it to the same size of the commercial sock-measure? The sock-plastic-shape can be made & adjusted to your own personal foot-width size, as well, as your mates & your kids. Less than $10 & just a little bit of time & energy or more aptly, using a little less knitting
> 
> time!


Just brainstorming!


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Reminds me of the VERY pricey plastic sock blockers I've seen. My grandmother always used some wire ones, probably heavy aluminum, that looked like a coat hanger rearranged to sock shape, for her husband's socks. I would do the same and dip into the plastidip, should I find I ever needed to block other than mashing flat.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Linda, I would HIGHLY recommend you spend the $1 and get the FishLips Heel sock pattern and tutorial. It was the best buck I ever spent for sock knitting. Whether you are a toe up or cuff down knitter, she give so many great tips on the construction of getting socks that fit well. The best tip for me personally was the foot template. I use mine all the time, because I have found each yarn knits differently, so I may want to make a stretchy yarn a little shorter and one with a stiffer yarn a little longer, for example. If you have wide feet, like I do, then the width of your foot takes up some of the length of the foot of the sock (which is one of the reasons I prefer toe up construction, so I can measure easily). By using my template rather than a ruler, it is as wide as my foot is and therefore gives me a more accurate measure. That was the first thing I thought of when I saw this ruler - that does not account for the width of your foot. My template is marked with the point where I want to start my heel (a line across it) so I can just slip the template into the sock whenever I want to see if I am at the length I need. Since different types of heels can work up longer or shorter than other types, you can even use different colored ink to add lines for where to start those heels if you use a variety of heel patterns when you make your socks (and are OCD like me, lol!).
> 
> I look forward to your experience with this new tool. I think you will find it will work like a foot template and make your knitting easier. Please let us know!!
> 
> JMHO


I bought the FLK heel pattern months ago. Perhaps I should try it.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I have been using a piece of cardboard that i put measurements on. Maybe i could sell for $12.50.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Woodsywife said:


> I have been using a piece of cardboard that i put measurements on. Maybe i could sell for $12.50.


Oh my, yes. If you add a colorful hanging ribbon to it, you can charge $18.75, and if you add three hanging, sparkling beads, that will give you $25.00 for sure.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Woodsywife said:


> I have been using a piece of cardboard that i put measurements on. Maybe i could sell for $12.50.


 !!!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

LindaH said:


> I bought the FLK heel pattern months ago. Perhaps I should try it.


I think it is well worth a "read" and a "try". If you find you don't care for it you have only lost a buck, right?

I have a very experienced sock knitting friend who loves this heel and she bugged me to try it. I bought it and was surprised to see how many pages, so I got lazy and stuffed it in the "do later" drawer, lol.

I finally screwed up my courage and tried it. I really like it. I learned a little more about sock construction and I personally like the heel and find it faster than other heels that require a flap and a gusset. I do like the template because once I found my personal sweet spot to start my heel I marked it on my template and now I don't have to fumble with a ruler or tape, then try to remember what the number was. (And sometimes I am just too lazy to take off my shoe and sock to try it on, to check it that way,lol!)

I hope the new ruler works for you!


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I thought about purchasing the FLKH pattern, but as someone else points out I also have issues with not only paying for stuff when so much is available free, and the issue of patenting a technique.

so far, i have also needed to have the extra wear protection of the standard sl,k heel flap with picked up stitches, despite despising picking up stitches.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LindaBlueCat said:


> I thought about purchasing the FLKH pattern, but as someone else points out I also have issues with not only paying for stuff when so much is available free, and the issue of patenting a technique.
> 
> so far, i have also needed to have the extra wear protection of the standard sl,k heel flap with picked up stitches, despite despising picking up stitches.


PM me I'll gift you a dollar. Really.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> I think it is well worth a "read" and a "try". If you find you don't care for it you have only lost a buck, right?
> 
> I have a very experienced sock knitting friend who loves this heel and she bugged me to try it. I bought it and was surprised to see how many pages, so I got lazy and stuffed it in the "do later" drawer, lol.
> 
> ...


Agreed! You can find the width & "Sweet Spots" for all your family.....customize it all! So glad for KPer's & all their expertise. I tend to get lazy too! Bravo for admitting this! Easy does it!


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

> ........so I got lazy and stuffed it in the "do later" drawer, lol.


I NEVER do that... I stuff them in a folder in a bag with yarn and stuff them in a shoe organizer, or just pile them up by my chair.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing. It reminds me of reinventing the wheel. A good ruler does exactly the same thing.


Love your post..great comment..still smilimg!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

LindaBlueCat said:


> I NEVER do that... I stuff them in a folder in a bag with yarn and stuff them in a shoe organizer, or just pile them up by my chair.


Too funny! I hope no one ever gets the chance to see my craft repository (ahem - bedroom, lol!!).

The shame . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

DIY Printable version of a sock ruler: http://www.cascadeshop.com/printable_sizing_jig.pdf


----------

